# finally some pics of Sweetie



## Matty Cockatiel (Dec 30, 2012)

Here are a couple better pics of Sweetie. thanks for all the help in figuring out her sex & mutations so far, it is nice to have the imput from people who are passionate. At the pet store where I got her they are very suprised to have sold her to us& even said "you really got lucky, if we knew we wouldnt have sold her as a fancy"

The newest suprise is her blue eyes, which really made me smile. She's also starting her 2nd molt and is getting her badly clipped wings to start to take shape again... looks a little lopsided is all


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

Awwww she is a cutie for sure!


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

Sweetie looks like the perfect name for her


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Sweetie is gorgeous! She looks so much like my Jabs did <3


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

She's a beauty!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Sweetie is gorgeous ! X x


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

She is so cute.

Blue eyes??  I didn't know they could have blue eyes. I thought they were either very dark or red. My :tiel4: has very dark color eyes.


----------



## Matty Cockatiel (Dec 30, 2012)

BabyMoo said:


> She is so cute.
> 
> Blue eyes??  I didn't know they could have blue eyes. I thought they were either very dark or red. My :tiel4: has very dark color eyes.


 I was shocked to see them too!! it's only in the right light that you can see them, sun was shining and they just jumped out at me... I am lead to believe the blue eyes mean split to pied, I think I read somewhere...


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh my. I got to check my :tiel4: eyes tomorrow to see if they are blue too. I would love that. I really think they are black. As far as I can tell, they look very dark. Mine is a Lutino.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

She is gorgeous,very beautiful cockatiel.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sweetie IS a pied, not split. 

She is a pearl pied split to fallow if she is indeed a female


----------



## Matty Cockatiel (Dec 30, 2012)

Lutinos are magnificent, yours has dark eyes? Umm, I thought just lutinos had red/pink eyes? 
not sure why but the red eyes scare me abit, lol


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Here is info on lutino eyes: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28818


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sweetie is gorgeous  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matty Cockatiel (Dec 30, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> Sweetie IS a pied, not split.
> 
> She is a pearl pied split to fallow if she is indeed a female


Wow!! Im in shock & suprised that Sweetie keeps getting even more and more special...seems near impossible :wacko:

Not sure what to say but: Yippee & thank you!!! the knowldge sharing on TC is heart warming and the helpful members really make us feel like part of the flock...


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

She's gorgeous 




Hels


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Beautiful! Love the close up shot.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Matty Cockatiel said:


> Lutinos are magnificent, yours has dark eyes? Umm, I thought just lutinos had red/pink eyes?
> not sure why but the red eyes scare me abit, lol


Yes, mine is a Lutino with dark brown eyes. I checked them out today. I'll add a picture to the new link made from this one ... _Lutino Eye Color_ thread. It is so neat that they can have different color eyes and not just red.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Edited: Had to delete something I posted incorrectly. Sorry.


----------



## Zandra (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh what a darling ^.^


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She is adorable!!


----------

